
The Dark Secret at the Heart of AI - kjhughes
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604087/the-dark-secret-at-the-heart-of-ai/
======
avmich
> No one really knows how the most advanced algorithms do what they do. That
> could be a problem.

No one also really understand how we, humans, do what we do. Boy how big a
problem that could be...

------
DrScump
11th time posted this week.

